# My niece and her family are all sick with fevers, headaches, nausea



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I was going to add this to a similar post, but it said no more replies. I’m not puttIng a name on their situation, I just want to let the people know my family is not feeling well. I’m always interested how other friends and family are doing.


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

My family is doing fine, Thank God!

I'll be praying for your family to get well very soon.

Sent from my MAX_10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is scary stuff. Thank you


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

So sorry to hear about that Tag, I will certainly send up a special Prayer for them….hope they feel better very soon.

We are all doing well here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

Hope they recover soonest.

Are they vaccinated or this happen despite being vaccinated?


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

we are ok over here Sending Prayers and Positivity your may


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

they have not been vaccinated. We found out late last night they tested negative for the #%&%#. That’s awesome👍 Just a good ole case of flu👏 They will retest this week.


----------



## Sean Khan (Mar 27, 2020)

If again negative, encourage them to get vaccinated. The Indian "delta" variant has reached America and it's not like the nice little old Covid from a year ago.


----------

